# تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!



## K A T Y (8 مارس 2008)

_" حبيب الرب يسكن لديه آمنا " (تث 12:33)_​ 


_+ أية معزية ... فأقرأها معي كاملة الآن : "حبيب الرب يسكن لديه آمنا , يستره طول النهار (حياة الدنيا) وبين منكبيه يسكن "._​ 
_+ وتشير للرب الراعي الصالح , الذي يحمل الخروف العائد من تيه برية العالم فيحمله علي منكبيه (كتفيه) ليكون قريبا من قلبه, ويتمتع بعطفه وحبه ._​ 
_+ تري من هو حبيب الرب ؟ وهل نحن احباء الرب ؟!_​ 
_+ كل العالم يحبه الرب ويريد خلاص كل نفس فيه : "ليس حب أعظ من أن يبذل أحد نفسه عن احبائه"._​

_* " أنتم احبائي : ان فعلتم ما أوصيكم به ... لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يفعله سيده لكني قد سميتكم أحباء" (يو 13:15-15)._​ 
_+ وقد أظهر حبه العملي - في صلاته الوداعية الشفاعية للآب - لكي يحفظهم من الشرير (ابليس) وأعلن قائلا: " عرفتهم اسمك ليكون فيهم الحب, الذي احببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم " (يو 17)._​ 
_+تدريب: تأمل كم هي محبه الله لك , وفي أية مجالات تبدو محبته لشخصك ؟!_​ 
_+ وأن المؤمن سيسكن لدي الرب , في مجده في سلام دائم بعد معاناة طويلة في العالم ._​ 
_+وطوبي لمن يحب الرب ويطيعه , لأنه سينال بركة الطاعة في دنياه وسماه ._​ 

_+++_​


----------



## adel baket (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

_الله على الاية الرائعه والتامل الجميل كاتى_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## K A T Y (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



adel baket قال:


> _الله على الاية الرائعه والتامل الجميل كاتى_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​



_*ميرسي يا عادل لمرورك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## christ my lord (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

*تامل ررائع جدااااا .. الف شكر يا كاتى*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

*تأمل جميل جدا

تسلم ايدك يا كاتى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## K A T Y (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *تأمل جميل جدا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كاتى*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



_*ميرسي يا حبيبي علي مرورك الجميل *_

_*ويالا بقي تعالي بسرعة وحشتيني*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

تأمل رائع يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> تأمل رائع يا حبيبتى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
_*ميرسي يا كاندي لمرورك *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مينا 188 (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

شكرا كاتى 
ايات جميله ونامل جميل 
ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## K A T Y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



christ my lord قال:


> *تامل ررائع جدااااا .. الف شكر يا كاتى*​


 

*شكرا يا يوساب لمرورك الجميل ده*


*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



مينا 188 قال:


> شكرا كاتى
> ايات جميله ونامل جميل
> ربنا معاكى ويباركك


 

_*شكرا يا مينا لمرورك وتشجيعك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

*الله يا كاتى على حروف ها الموضوع*
*كلامفى منتهى الجمال*
*ميرسى يا كاتى ربنا يديم علينا تواصلك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## K A T Y (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله يا كاتى على حروف ها الموضوع*
> *كلامفى منتهى الجمال*
> *ميرسى يا كاتى ربنا يديم علينا تواصلك*
> *واتمنالك كل خير*
> *ربنا يباركك*




*ميرسي قوي لمرورك وتشجيعك الجميل يا جوجو*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يونيو 2008)

تامل رائع جدااا ياكاتى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## K A T Y (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



happy Angel قال:


> تامل رائع جدااا ياكاتى​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل ده*_

_*نورتي الموضوع ياعمري *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*

*تأمل جميل أختي
ميرسي ليكي الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاتي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

تأمل راااااااااائع يا كاتى 

ميرررسى ليكى على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## K A T Y (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: تأمل كم هي محبة الله لك!*



karima قال:


> *تأمل جميل أختي​*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي الرب يباركك*​


 

_*ميرسي قوي ياكريمة علي مرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (9 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاتي
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
_*ميرسي قوي يا كليمو علي المشاركة الجميلة*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (9 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل راااااااااائع يا كاتى ​
> 
> ميرررسى ليكى على التأمل ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


 
_*ميرسي قوي يا كوكو نورت الموضوع*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

